# Using Pandora?



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Are you using Pandora? If you are, what station do you use for pax?


----------



## UberKlassy (Oct 20, 2016)

I usually tune my Pandora to smooth jazz or a station I've created by searching "Calvin Harris" and "Ryan Leslie". It's a good mix of upbeat and relaxing tunes and so far my pax have loved it.


----------



## Uber Erin (Oct 29, 2016)

I've mainly played the "Today's Hits" station without explicit content. Most of my pax seem content with it and will sing along.


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I play a BLUES ROCK RADIO... which is 80% music only. It seems to go over real well. That, or I play FILMS SCORES RADIO. Both are very good choices!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't have unlimited data and I'm not paying for radio for the pax, so no pandora.

I've played the Eric Clapton discography exclusively for many months. I mainly play the more blues-oriented stuff as well as the Unplugged album.. Zero complaints. Many sing along. It has inspired several good conversations.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

When i show up I turn it off the second I park.

I keep classic rock and children's music ready,

And if someone wants something else specific I sometimes will switch it if the drive is going more than 10 minutes or so.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

iv'e been playing quite a bit of neil diamond, john denver, jim croce, pink floyd and james taylor type music. pax seem to like it more than the today's hits music i was rocking before....pure garbage but then my parents probably thought the music i liked when iw as younger was garbage (90s).


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

Old Mowtown. Most of my passengers love it and usually sing along. Have had no complaints


----------



## Fredo3469 (Nov 7, 2016)

Postmodern Jukebox , have a few albums downloaded on my phone and just play it on shuffle. Most pax don't mind, some even start singing along. Only had a couple ask for something different so I'll either switch to the radio or hand them my aux cord.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I play whatever I'm in the mood for. I'll ask them if they'd rather listen to something else. Most times they say they are fine with whatever is on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I keep it off for all passengers when they first get in. I have all the past stations passengers requested. If the PAX wants music I offer them either the radio or Pandora. If Pandora I ask them if they want a particular station or type. I don't have an aux cord.

If the trip is over 20 minutes or so I will actually ask them if the want some music on. Otherwise it is only if they ask me.


----------



## SuperUberNoober (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone have actual personal stats on much cell data usage Pandora eats up? I did a google search on it and the stats are all over the place.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Apple Music with songs already downloaded to my iPhone so no data usage.


----------



## artificialnight (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm in the college part of the town and I mainly play "Todays Hip Hop and Pop Hits"


----------

